# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Nâng cấp máy phay NC Makino

## maycncmini

Cập nhật nâng cấp máy phay NC Makino
Hành trình : 850X500X350
Động cơ kéo bàn : XY Motor DC Servo Fanuc 10M, Z : 20M
AC Spindle : 3.7kw

Dự kiến hoàn thiện 7-10 ngày

----------

CKD, Luyến, Minh Trần

----------


## truongkiet

hóng phần tiếp theo

----------


## truongkiet

tiếp đi a Cường

----------


## maycncmini

Vệ sinh máy ok, kiểm tra cơ bản băng bàn good, XY trượt nhẹ, Z chưa kiểm tra được do cục thắng từ chưa có nguồn 24V và không có thế để xoay nó
Đang gom đồ ngày mai bắt đầu đi dây

----------


## Luyến

Xác máy vứt ngoài trời lâu ngày sợ nước vào. Bác chủ mod lại lên để ý đường bơm dầu Và tháo đầu spindle ra vệ sinh luôn. Dòng makino mod lại cẩn thận thì bá cháy

----------

maycncmini

----------


## truongkiet

lâu quá rồi a cường ói

----------


## ductrung

> lâu quá rồi a cường ói


Bác truongkiet làm 1 con đi thấy toàn hóng hớt  :Wink:

----------


## truongkiet

dạ e là chủ máy đó,lâu quá rồi mà chưa xong nữa

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tưởng đâu anh em làm cái máy nhiều tiền vậy phải có hẹn thời gian bàn giao máy chứ.

----------


## ductrung

> dạ e là chủ máy đó,lâu quá rồi mà chưa xong nữa


Hehe sorry bác đã thất lễ, dòng makino này thì phần cơ trâu bò rồi chỉ lo phần điện đóm mỡ màng thôi.

----------


## ductrung

Phần điện zin bác có dùng ko để lại e lấy linh kiện

----------


## ductrung

> Cập nhật nâng cấp máy phay NC Makino
> Hành trình : 850X500X350
> Động cơ kéo bàn : XY Motor DC Servo Fanuc 10M, Z : 20M
> AC Spindle : 3.7kw
> 
> Dự kiến hoàn thiện 7-10 ngày


Bác cường dự tính 7-10 ngày mà nay sắp 1 tháng mà chưa thấy mô tê gì ta.

----------


## truongkiet

> tưởng đâu anh em làm cái máy nhiều tiền vậy phải có hẹn thời gian bàn giao máy chứ.


7>10 ngày mà giờ......................

----------


## Luyến

Con như vậy mấy tấn vậy các cụ? Có cái xác nào to to các cụ hú em phát  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

như con này tầm 4t đó anh, cái xác thế này thì bao la trong đây :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Makino cnc hiếm lắm, nc đỡ hiếm hơn chút, còn máy cơ mới bao la.

Thường size cỡ 1100*400 à, cỡ lớn hiếm lắm a

Thanks

----------


## Luyến

> như con này tầm 4t đó anh, cái xác thế này thì bao la trong đây





> Makino cnc hiếm lắm, nc đỡ hiếm hơn chút, còn máy cơ mới bao la.
> 
> Thường size cỡ 1100*400 à, cỡ lớn hiếm lắm a
> 
> Thanks


có con nào 600x1200 ko máy NC cũng đựoc miễn còn tuơng đối.

----------


## truongkiet

bác cường có dạo qua đây thì phản hồi giúp em nha chứ e alo bác ko bắt máy

----------


## Luyến

> bác cường có dạo qua đây thì phản hồi giúp em nha chứ e alo bác ko bắt máy


cụ cứ để cụ ấy thêm chút thời gian. cái trò làm máy cũ này nản lắm lúc nào cú hứng thì mới làm được. đến phần này roài thì chắc vướng bận chút phần điện. 

@cụ Cường.
với mấy dòng máy cũ này cụ đừng đặt mục tiêu cao quá ạ. cứ cho chạy dần dà 1 thời gian thì mới trơn mượt được.

----------


## truongkiet

> cụ cứ để cụ ấy thêm chút thời gian. cái trò làm máy cũ này nản lắm lúc nào cú hứng thì mới làm được. đến phần này roài thì chắc vướng bận chút phần điện. 
> 
> @cụ Cường.
> với mấy dòng máy cũ này cụ đừng đặt mục tiêu cao quá ạ. cứ cho chạy dần dà 1 thời gian thì mới trơn mượt được.


1 tháng rồi a Luyến ơi,e có đơn hàng cần máy chạy.mà ko được hay lâu hơn chút thì cũng phải bắt máy nói chuyện chứ đằng này tắt máy luôn

----------


## Luyến

> 1 tháng rồi a Luyến ơi,e có đơn hàng cần máy chạy.mà ko được hay lâu hơn chút thì cũng phải bắt máy nói chuyện chứ đằng này tắt máy luôn


Vâng thì cái trò chơi xác máy này nhiều lúc phải chấp nhận ạ. Ngon ngon thì chơi luôn con máy bao sài cho nhẹ nợ.

----------


## truongkiet

có lên khảo sát rồi,nhắm làm được mới nhận,mà không được thì trả máy trả tiền thôi,còn chơi trò mất tích vậy ức chế lắm

----------


## maycncmini

> có lên khảo sát rồi,nhắm làm được mới nhận,mà không được thì trả máy trả tiền thôi,còn chơi trò mất tích vậy ức chế lắm


Sorry bạn nhé, máy của bạn mình nhận về để cho thằng em nó làm, nhưng do 2 tuần nay chủ công trình nó nhận trước đó ép tiến độ hoàn thiện sớm, lên máy của bạn chưa xong. 
Sáng mai bên mình sẽ cho người qua bên đó làm máy của bạn, về cơ bản máy đã hoàn thiện, chỉ đi dây bảng điều khiển là ok

Còn nếu bạn thấy lâu và không muốn tiếp tục mình sẽ nói nó trả tiền bạn ứng mua vật tư và cẩu máy về trả bạn

----------


## truongkiet

nếu máy gần hoàn thiện thì a cứ làm cho xong.nếu a nói vậy cho xin sdt của thằng em của a nha

----------


## ductrung

> Con như vậy mấy tấn vậy các cụ? Có cái xác nào to to các cụ hú em phát


E mới thấy con xác cnc mazak tầm 3 tấn chạy băng bi 35 dạng chồng lên nhau bàn đứng im. Bt40 nhưng ở tận miền nam. Hành trình xyz 800x400x400

----------


## ductrung

E thì đang cần con mài nên lụm con mài trước còn nó vẫn nằm im trên đó bác cần e giới thiệu ng bán

----------


## Luyến

> E mới thấy con xác cnc mazak tầm 3 tấn chạy băng bi 35 dạng chồng lên nhau bàn đứng im. Bt40 nhưng ở tận miền nam. Hành trình xyz 800x400x400


Ngon đó cụ ở bãi nào vậy cho em địa chỉ em nhờ người qua xem.

----------


## ductrung

Nó ở biên hòa có sẵn spinle thay dao bằng thủy llực đối trọng khí nén thì phải e thấy có bình khí to đằng sau trục z

----------


## truongkiet

ở biên hòa chắc của ông hòa hố nai rồi

----------


## ductrung

Không phải máy này ở bên võ nguyên giáp

----------


## truongkiet

bán bao nhiêu vậy Trung

----------


## ductrung

> bán bao nhiêu vậy Trung


55 ko bao gồm bo mạch và driver trong tủ điện. Giá cả e nghĩ còn bớt dc nhiều

----------


## ronaldinho_07

thấy trên face
bãi mấy con xyz 5tr rộn ràng mấy hôm nay ợ  :Big Grin: 
110tr/cặp

----------


## Luyến

Biên hòa thì em ko có người quen biết về máy rồi. mấy con dưới 55 xịch có mắc ko các cụ? Mấy hôm nay em luẩn quẩn với con máy này giá ngoài này chát quá xác nặng 6 tấn em chưa giám nhân tiền

----------


## maycncmini

> nếu máy gần hoàn thiện thì a cứ làm cho xong.nếu a nói vậy cho xin sdt của thằng em của a nha


Mr Hùng : 0946489585 Sáng nay minh cho người qua đó làm cho bạn, chắc lần sau không dám nhận kiểu này nữa

----------


## maycncmini

> thấy trên face
> bãi mấy con xyz 5tr rộn ràng mấy hôm nay ợ 
> 110tr/cặp








Con Yoshio điện Fanuc OM bãi gần nhà mình nó bán 12k/kg nếu cân hoặc nguyên con 50tr còn đầy đủ tủ điện
Hành trình : 600x400x600

----------


## Luyến

Xác thì nặng HT thì bé. Kiểu này phải DIY 1 em cho đúng mục đích vậy

----------


## maycncmini

Driver đã xong,  em nó đã nhúc nhíc 1 vấn đề nhỏ phát sinh : Máy tính không nhận cổng LPT2 -> sáng mai xử lý tiếp







BOB đi chung với nguồn động lực, có gì đó không đúng

----------


## truongkiet

thuê bao quí khách vừa gọi hiện ko liên lạc được............................

----------


## giaock

> thuê bao quí khách vừa gọi hiện ko liên lạc được............................


Co vu gi vui vay bac....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> thuê bao quí khách vừa gọi hiện ko liên lạc được............................


bác ấy vẫn đang sinh hoạt bên box mua bán đêu đều mà anh.

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

ngồi hóng mãi dự án này. bác chủ show tiến độ đê.

----------


## truongkiet

admin ơi lâu lâu comment em bị chặn là sao vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

lâu lâu cái chương trình chập cheng nó chặn chơi , tui còn bị nữa là .

----------


## truongkiet

> lâu lâu cái chương trình chập cheng nó chặn chơi , tui còn bị nữa là .


gần đây em hay bị chặn lắm a Nam ơi

----------


## solero

Do ăn ở cả thoai. Em chả bị chặn bao giờ. Ke ke.

----------


## truongkiet

> Do ăn ở cả thoai. Em chả bị chặn bao giờ. Ke ke.


em ăn ở nhà em thì cớ sao bị chặn

----------


## CKD

Cmn kiểu up up là cơ nay bị chặn, bị xoá, thậm chí bị treo luôn đó bác.

----------


## maycncmini

XY Motor DC Servo Fanuc Model 10M
Driver DC Servo 28 của Robot3t về cơ bản vẫn giữ nguyên thiết kế công suất 2.2kw
4 con IGBT công suất G40N60 trong mạch cầu H được thay thế bằng 2 con modul IGBT của Fuji chịu dòng 400A, áp 600V

----------


## Luyến

tiến độ có vẻ ậm ạch nhìn vậy thôi còn khướt mới xong, giờ đáng nhẽ phải chén đựoc mới đúng

----------


## truongkiet

vậy bác Luyến dự kiến khoảng bao lâu thì xong

----------


## Luyến

> vậy bác Luyến dự kiến khoảng bao lâu thì xong


Phải em thì bỏ hết động cơ cũ đi lắp ac servo hoặc hibrid sẻro vào là chiến luôn.

----------


## truongkiet

động cơ cũ bỏ hết rồi thay dc servo này vào với driver mới(robot3t)

----------


## Luyến

> động cơ cũ bỏ hết rồi thay dc servo này vào với driver mới(robot3t)


Mấy động cơ đó và driver của 3t làm thì chạy tạm với trục XY thoii còn trục Z phải động cơ khỏe mới kéo cái bàn đó lên được. Cái máy bàn nâng này trục Z mang theo trục X nặng khoảng hơn tấn +ma sat băng mang cá nữa. Động cơ phải khỏe mới chạy dc. Em cũng làm điện con tương tự roiif em có chút kinh nghiệm

----------


## truongkiet

mới đầu e định chơi servo lai leadshine nhưng dốt điện với lại ko có time nên đành giao cho uyhan lam

----------


## CNC FANUC

Con dc fanuc 10m có torque tới 12Nm nếu chạy đung driver

----------

iamnot.romeo, Tuanlm

----------


## maycncmini

Kéo bằng Driver này chắc không tệ
Board DC servo 29 của Robot3t có công suất thiết kế 5kw (chỉ trên lý thuyết)
bên mình đã có 1 số thay đổi để khai thác hết công suất của board này 
Nếu cần có thể thay đổi một vài thứ để điều khiển được động cơ hàng chục kw
Mấy con Hybrid servo không đủ nội lực để nâng trục Z

----------

CKD, Gamo, haignition, iamnot.romeo, solero

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

cho em hỏi ngu tẹo là động cơ nguyên ban của nó là DC servo rồi sao lại thay ra và thay động cơ DC servo khác vào làm gì ạ. em tưởng là cứ mua driver của robot 3t đóng vào là chạy được chứ ạ. thanks

----------


## Minh Trần

Do Encoder của động cơ theo máy ko phù hợp với hệ đời mới Bác ây.

----------


## Minh Trần

E cũng mới ôm được 1 CỤ NC cơ cáy còn rất ngon chuẩn bị lên điện.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Đính kèm 34066
> 
> Kéo bằng Driver này chắc không tệ
> Board DC servo 29 của Robot3t có công suất thiết kế 5kw (chỉ trên lý thuyết)
> bên mình đã có 1 số thay đổi để khai thác hết công suất của board này 
> Nếu cần có thể thay đổi một vài thứ để điều khiển được động cơ hàng chục kw
> Mấy con Hybrid servo không đủ nội lực để nâng trục Z


Nếu chế độ công suất, ăn gian hồi tiếp dòng để chạy motor lớn hơn thì có nhiều lựa chọn rẻ hơn, đảm bảo ngon hơn driver 3tRobot nhiều. board này có phần nguồn thiết kế như đồ chơi í. Chỉ cần hư một em tụ thôi là bác trả giá đắt lắm. Cầu cho ai đó phù hộ bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## truongkiet

bác tuanlm nói vậy làm e hoang mang quá

----------


## maycncmini

> Nếu chế độ công suất, ăn gian hồi tiếp dòng để chạy motor lớn hơn thì có nhiều lựa chọn rẻ hơn, đảm bảo ngon hơn driver 3tRobot nhiều. board này có phần nguồn thiết kế như đồ chơi í. Chỉ cần hư một em tụ thôi là bác trả giá đắt lắm. Cầu cho ai đó phù hộ bác.


Vụ này căng rồi, hoang mang quá ... cho mình vài lựa chọn ngon hơn đi bạn ? 
Mấy năm nay ráp máy toàn sử dụng đồ của robot3t gần như toàn bộ tủ điện

----------


## maycncmini

> Đính kèm 34150
> 
> E cũng mới ôm được 1 CỤ NC cơ cáy còn rất ngon chuẩn bị lên điện.


Con của anh giống con này em đã lên điện

----------


## truongkiet

a cường up tiến độ đi

----------


## Tuanlm

> Vụ này căng rồi, hoang mang quá ... cho mình vài lựa chọn ngon hơn đi bạn ? 
> Mấy năm nay ráp máy toàn sử dụng đồ của robot3t gần như toàn bộ tủ điện


Bác dùng driver DC công nghiệp bán nhiều ở thị trường đồ cũ ( cụ thể loại nào thì bác google í). Em với mấy anh em có mấy cái tên, đang mua đc giá rẻ nên ko tiện tiết lộ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## truongkiet

> Bác dùng driver DC công nghiệp bán nhiều ở thị trường đồ cũ ( cụ thể loại nào thì bác google í). Em với mấy anh em có mấy cái tên, đang mua đc giá rẻ nên ko tiện tiết lộ .


vậy tiết lộ cho em được ko bác Tuan

----------


## maycncmini

Test XYZ, Spindle, bơm nước
Có mấy xác máy tiện hành trình XZ khoảng 3-4 tấc mâm cặp thủy lực chỉ thiếu phần điện giá 15tr có anh em nào cần không ?

----------


## CQV

> Test XYZ, Spindle, bơm nước
> Có mấy xác máy tiện hành trình XZ khoảng 3-4 tấc mâm cặp thủy lực chỉ thiếu phần điện giá 15tr có anh em nào cần không ?


bác cho e xin cái ảnh tham khảo vào mail dc ko ?e đang quan tâm thank bác ( vuquangchu78@gmail.com )

----------


## maycncmini

> bác cho e xin cái ảnh tham khảo vào mail dc ko ?e đang quan tâm thank bác ( vuquangchu78@gmail.com )


Có 2 cái như trong hình

----------

CQV

----------


## maycncmini

Chuyển giao và test máy

----------

CKD

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cho cái clip nào lực hơn chút xíu đi anh, cái xác thế này mà phay kiểu này nhìn ko phê chút nào  :Frown:

----------


## maycncmini

> cho cái clip nào lực hơn chút xíu đi anh, cái xác thế này mà phay kiểu này nhìn ko phê chút nào



Máy này mạnh dữ, chạy dao phay ngón phi 10, 2 me êm ru động cơ trục chính 3.7kw nhưng qua hệ thống nhông có cảm giác mạnh gấp nhiều lần so với động cơ 7.5kw kéo qua dây đai 1:1, máy đã giao, phải để cho bác chủ máy thể hiện mới được.

Cơ khí Uy Hân hiện đang lên điện con Hitachi seiki VA-40 để xưởng sử dụng dự kiến chạy High Feed, máy chưa hoàn thiện nhưng đầu BT50 , đài dao 125, chip high feed (tốc độ bàn F3500 - F7000) đã sẵn sàng phục vụ
Các cập nhật tiến độ sẽ có ở link này : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...chi-Seiki-40VA

----------


## truongkiet

phay hình chữ nhật mà mỗi cạnh thiếu mất 2 dem thì phải làm sao đây.ai biết chỉ dùm e với

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Yêu cầu đặt ra khi mua máy là độ chính xác chạy đạt bao nhiêu % hả anh?

----------


## truongkiet

1 đến 2%    .........................

----------


## maycncmini

> 1 đến 2%    .........................


Để chạy chính xác 1-2% vẫn có thể làm được.
Sai số đều trên toàn hành trình, không phải sai số cộng dồn, lỗi này sẽ được khắc phục sớm.

----------


## truongkiet

> Để chạy chính xác 1-2% vẫn có thể làm được.
> Sai số đều trên toàn hành trình, không phải sai số cộng dồn, lỗi này sẽ được khắc phục sớm.


em đợi bác đây

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Yêu cấu khách hàng là chính xác 1-2% thì bác phải làm được bác mới nhận, chứ giờ nói vẫn có thể làm được là sao.

Vấn đề em cứ cho là tin tưởng được ở mấy bộ servo và driver của robot3t, vì bác đã dùng nhiều. Nên cứ cho là lỗi do hệ cơ đã.

Em rất nghi ngờ mấy con máy NC bãi này. Máy khi đem về, bác có test dc độ chính xác visme còn được bao nhiêu % không? mấy con này thì trâu bò khỏi nói rồi nhưng là phần mang cá thôi, máy cũ quá visme nó có backlash. Mà đã có backlash thì chạy sai số nó cộng dỗn khiếp vía, nên tháo khớp nối khỏi motor rồi dùng đồng hồ so kiểm tra visme xem trục nào nó backlash bao nhiêu % thì vào mach3 bù lại.

video so sánh có bù trừ backlash và không trên máy dùng visme thường. Đúng là rất hiệu quả với visme bị rơ đấy ạ.

----------


## truongkiet

máy đời khoảng 85,xác máy bỏ không hơn 10' năm không sử dụng,thanh lí của công ty ông anh đang lam(máy lúc đó hư phần điện),ông ấy khẳng định lúc đó sai số máy là 1%

----------


## Tuấn

> Cập nhật nâng cấp máy phay NC Makino
> Hành trình : 850X500X350





> 1 tháng rồi a Luyến ơi,e có đơn hàng cần máy chạy.mà ko được hay lâu hơn chút thì cũng phải bắt máy nói chuyện chứ đằng này tắt máy luôn





> Sorry bạn nhé, máy của bạn mình nhận về để cho thằng em nó làm, nhưng do 2 tuần nay chủ công trình nó nhận trước đó ép tiến độ hoàn thiện sớm, lên máy của bạn chưa xong. 
> Sáng mai bên mình sẽ cho người qua bên đó làm máy của bạn, về cơ bản máy đã hoàn thiện, chỉ đi dây bảng điều khiển là ok
> 
> Còn nếu bạn thấy lâu và không muốn tiếp tục mình sẽ nói nó trả tiền bạn ứng mua vật tư và cẩu máy về trả bạn





> Để chạy chính xác 1-2% vẫn có thể làm được.
> Sai số đều trên toàn hành trình, không phải sai số cộng dồn, lỗi này sẽ được khắc phục sớm.


Bác này hồn nhiên như cô tiên ấy nhỉ ?

----------


## vusvus

Bác truong kiet xem lại dao có bị runout không ạ. Bác lấy đồng hồ so dò coi backlash bao nhiêu để bù vào mach 3, xong xuôi bác phay thử cục khác nhưng chỉ chạy dao kiểu conventional thôi ạ

----------


## Ga con

> Em rất nghi ngờ mấy con máy NC bãi này. Máy khi đem về, bác có test dc độ chính xác visme còn được bao nhiêu % không? mấy con này thì trâu bò khỏi nói rồi nhưng là phần mang cá thôi, máy cũ quá visme nó có backlash. Mà đã có backlash thì chạy sai số nó cộng dỗn khiếp vía, nên tháo khớp nối khỏi motor rồi dùng đồng hồ so kiểm tra visme xem trục nào nó backlash bao nhiêu % thì vào mach3 bù lại.


Cái màu đỏ không đúng nhen Romeo, backlash nó không cộng dồn, mà chỉ sai khi nào có đảo chiều thôi.

Vít me hàng cũ mình mua về thử tay không thấy rơ thì đo chính xác rơ 1-2% là bình thường (trừ mấy cây chính xác cao có preload quay thấy nặng tay thì đỡ hơn khá nhiều). Mấy cây mà quay tay thấy có cảm giác rơ thì lúc đó rơ vài dzem rồi.

Với máy CNC zin xuất xưởng độ chính xác lặp lại từng trục đạt cỡ 0.005mm, sau chừng 10 năm sử dụng (không đại tu) thì cỡ chính xác 1-2% OK. Mà độ rơ nó còn phụ thuộc vào tải nữa. Muốn test xem có rơ nhiều hay không mà không có tool thì cứ lắp con dao phay cạnh to to chút, cho chạy cục phôi 2 chiều thuận nghịch xem còn OK không. Máy ít rơ phay thuận rất bóng. Máy rơ nhiều thì chỉ phay nghịch là ngon thôi, phay thuận như cóc gặm.

Thanks,

----------

elenercom, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, huuminhsh, huyquynhbk, Luyến, maycncmini, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Cái màu đỏ không đúng nhen Romeo, backlash nó không cộng dồn, mà chỉ sai khi nào có đảo chiều thôi.
> 
> Vít me hàng cũ mình mua về thử tay không thấy rơ thì đo chính xác rơ 1-2% là bình thường (trừ mấy cây chính xác cao có preload quay thấy nặng tay thì đỡ hơn khá nhiều). Mấy cây mà quay tay thấy có cảm giác rơ thì lúc đó rơ vài dzem rồi.
> 
> Với máy CNC zin xuất xưởng độ chính xác lặp lại từng trục đạt cỡ 0.005mm, sau chừng 10 năm sử dụng (không đại tu) thì cỡ chính xác 1-2% OK. Mà độ rơ nó còn phụ thuộc vào tải nữa. Muốn test xem có rơ nhiều hay không mà không có tool thì cứ lắp con dao phay cạnh to to chút, cho chạy cục phôi 2 chiều thuận nghịch xem còn OK không. Máy ít rơ phay thuận rất bóng. Máy rơ nhiều thì chỉ phay nghịch là ngon thôi, phay thuận như cóc gặm.
> 
> Thanks,


Em thấy muốn biết rơ hay ko chạy 1 biên dạng tròn là chính xác nhất mà lại còn biết servo turning có ok ko

----------

Ga con

----------


## truongkiet

biên dạng tròn cũng thiêú 2 dem,mặt thì láng hông thì ko đẹp

----------


## CNC FANUC

Kiểm tra oval theo chiều vuông góc và chéo 45 đô, cho ta biết độ rơ, va servo , con máy của bác rơ trục thì chắc chắn rồi  thường chỉnh backlash, còn ko xác đinhj rơ do vitme hay do bạc đạn bạc đạn thì dễ chứ vitme thif hơi khó làm nhưng vẫn có thể đạt tới %

----------

Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## truongkiet

để em test lại xem như thế nào.nhưng x,y rơ bằng nhau thì e nghĩ khó xảy ra lắm

----------


## CKD

Nếu chạy hình tròn mà tất cả các chiều đều hụt 2 dem thì xem lại cái spindle đi ạ. Runout rồi.

----------


## Ga con

Cụ truongkiet chạy vài hình size khác nhau rồi đo thử.
Nếu 10mm thiếu 2 dzem, 20mm cũng thiếu 2dzem, 50mm cũng thiếu 2dzem thì coi lại spindle, Đk dao hoặc mấy parameter bù dao.

Thanks.

----------


## truongkiet

chắc ko phải do spindle đâu.rà bằng đồng hồ so nó cũng thiếu như vậy(máy cncmini nói vậy,e thì chưa thử)

----------


## maycncmini

> chắc ko phải do spindle đâu.rà bằng đồng hồ so nó cũng thiếu như vậy(máy cncmini nói vậy,e thì chưa thử)


Lỗi do driver, bên Uy Hân đang tìm cách khắc phục, lỗi toàn hành trình bác chủ tạm thời bù đường kính dao để gia công nhé.

----------


## truongkiet

đã kiểm tra spindle runout 0.05,mà runout nhiều ít do lúc gá dao nữa

----------


## truongkiet

đảo chiều y lệch 15%,dùng đồng hồ so kiểm tra hành trình đi tới 3mm thiếu 15%,lui lai vị trí ban đầu thì lệch khoảng 2%.mới kiểm tra trục y

----------


## truongkiet

> Cụ truongkiet chạy vài hình size khác nhau rồi đo thử.
> Nếu 10mm thiếu 2 dzem, 20mm cũng thiếu 2dzem, 50mm cũng thiếu 2dzem thì coi lại spindle, Đk dao hoặc mấy parameter bù dao.
> 
> Thanks.


chưa bù rơ trong mach3 nữa bác Gacon ơi,đề em chạy thử vài hình rồi xem sao

----------


## Nam CNC

kiểm tra lại hệ cơ.

đẩy tay lấy đồng hồ so đo lại , không cần qua hệ điện . Nếu rơ <0.02 thì có thể do phần điện ( máy cũ và kết hợp với độ nén cơ khí thì phải chấp nhận ), nếu có rơ như 15% thì kiểm tra lại con tán lock 2 bạc đạn chặn , nếu đã lock chặt thì kiểm tra lại bạc đạn bằng cách chỉa đầu đồng hồ so vào cốt visme xem có rơ hay không ? nếu không rơ thì kết quả cuối cùng là cây visme lên đường

nếu phần cơ không rơ thì có thể do phần điện , lúc này cho động cơ quay và kiểm tra đồng hồ so xem độ rơ , nếu nó dịch chuyển không đúng thì cho nó con HBS cho nó lành.

----------


## truongkiet

em đã bù rơ trong mach3 thì x lệch còn 5%,y,z còn 2%.mà em nghĩ là do driver rồi,sai số không ồn định,lúc đề ba chạy 0.1mm đầu tiên thì nó lệch tới 5% chạy không êm,kết quả mới kiểm tra bằng đồng hồ so,chưa phay thực tế nên chưa biết như thế nào

----------


## Tuanlm

Chạy ko êm, ko mượt thì cần turning lại driver. Đối với DC servo thì coi lại hệ số kPI và lọc hồi tiếp ( Current feedback filter). 
Mod công suất driver thì 99% dân biết điện tử làm đc, nhưng để chạy ngon thì chưa thấy ai.

----------


## Ga con

Nó có current feedback đâu mà lọc cụ, để ngắm thôi. Ngay cả bảo vệ quá dòng cũng còn chưa được  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thật ra e cũng không tin mấy cái đồng hồ so lắm, nó chỉ làm tốt xung quanh 1 vị trí thôi, còn dùng nó đo hành trình thì phải loại xịn à, hành trình cỡ 20mm trở lên càng ngon.

Thanks

----------


## truongkiet

em chỉ đo hành trình cỡ 2mm thôi ko chạy nhiều ,đồng hồ cũ rồi cũng khó tin lắm

----------


## truongkiet

> kiểm tra lại hệ cơ.
> 
> đẩy tay lấy đồng hồ so đo lại , không cần qua hệ điện . Nếu rơ <0.02 thì có thể do phần điện ( máy cũ và kết hợp với độ nén cơ khí thì phải chấp nhận ), nếu có rơ như 15% thì kiểm tra lại con tán lock 2 bạc đạn chặn , nếu đã lock chặt thì kiểm tra lại bạc đạn bằng cách chỉa đầu đồng hồ so vào cốt visme xem có rơ hay không ? nếu không rơ thì kết quả cuối cùng là cây visme lên đường
> 
> nếu phần cơ không rơ thì có thể do phần điện , lúc này cho động cơ quay và kiểm tra đồng hồ so xem độ rơ , nếu nó dịch chuyển không đúng thì cho nó con HBS cho nó lành.


báo cáo với anh Nam là đẩy các trục không nhúc nhích nỗi.maycncmini hẹn một thời gian nữa sẽ giải quyết cho em ah

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì chờ bác chủ làm máy tới tính tiếp , ban đầu em nghi ngờ cái drive rồi vì vụ này bác truongkiet không phải là người đầu tiên ... bởi thế em mới nói HBS cho nó lành , chịu chơi thì chơi tới dòng dùng điện 220VAC .

----------


## truongkiet

lúa e ít lắm anh Nam ơi,lúa là phải cày tới thở oxy mới có,bây giờ làm ăn khó khăn lắm

----------


## truongkiet

a cường ơi,e muốn trả cho anh 3 bộ dc servo này,lòng kiên nhẫn em hết rồi,máy làm quá lâu,làm xong thì chạy không chính xác,chưa chạy được gì thì giờ lại cháy driver,hẹn đem về sửa đem lắp lại cũng không thấy,điện thoại thì không bắt máy,giờ anh muốn gì a nói luôn đi,a làm vậy mất uy tín quá

----------


## terminaterx300

> a cường ơi,e muốn trả cho anh 3 bộ dc servo này,lòng kiên nhẫn em hết rồi,máy làm quá lâu,làm xong thì chạy không chính xác,chưa chạy được gì thì giờ lại cháy driver,hẹn đem về sửa đem lắp lại cũng không thấy,điện thoại thì không bắt máy,giờ anh muốn gì a nói luôn đi,a làm vậy mất uy tín quá


cái này căng lắm  :Big Grin:  nhà sx ko đủ cung cấp nói chi tới xào chẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

> cái này căng lắm  nhà sx ko đủ cung cấp nói chi tới xào chẻ


nhà nào,robot3t hay uyhan minicnc

----------


## ductrung

Cụ truongkiet may van chưa chạy dc ah

----------

